
All his life, his health was poor. It took more than 50 years to find out why - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/medical-mysteries/all-his-life-his-health-was-poor-it-took-more-than-50-years-to-find-out-why/2019/12/20/fb666114-fe61-11e9-9518-1e76abc088b6_story.html
======
ars
Answer: atypical cystic fibrosis.

Although I guess if you like medical mysteries you might enjoy the article
otherwise skip it. Especially since, even as medical mysteries go, it's not
really a very good one.

~~~
vo2maxer
Patients diagnosed later in life with atypical CF, may undergo years of costly
evaluation and frustrating dismissal by physicians as illustrated in the
article. Multiple system involvement with its physiologic abnormalities and
genotypic findings, turns this complex disease into a fascinating diagnostic
mystery. Why wouldn’t this be of interest to some readers in HN?

~~~
Cougher
Thanks for this. These diagnostic mysteries are not uncommon enough. Suffering
from illness is bad enough. Adding "frustrating dismissal by physicians" makes
it nearly intolerable, especially since so many people place physicians in
such high regard.

"One doctor suggested Knapp’s problems might be psychological."

Gaslighting by people such as those from "science-based" or "evidence-based"
medicine is such a demoralizing and psychologically abusive experience,
particularly as these "experts" have self-appointed "skeptic" coattail-riders
who heap abuse on sick people online and irl.

Stories like this man's should help us understand that with all the scientific
progress that has been made, our experts are still human beings with
incomplete information and imperfect knowledge.

